# Pet safe cleaning products



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

I want something I can clean the cage/floor with that is non-toxic to the animals(since my baby will pee and poo everywhere). I heard vinegar and water can do the trick but how exactly do people mix them/ what kind of container do you use?


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I mix a 50/50 solution of vinegar to water and put it in a spray bottle that I got at the dollar store. Just make sure that it has time to dry so the scent isn't there or strong when you put your hedgie back in the cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

KatelynAlysa said:


> I mix a 50/50 solution of vinegar to water and put it in a spray bottle that I got at the dollar store. Just make sure that it has time to dry so the scent isn't there or strong when you put your hedgie back in the cage.


Yup, that's what most of us on here do. I actually had two spray bottles, one with 50/50 vinegar/water, and one with chlorhexidine. I know there's at least one other person on here who also uses chlorhexidine, I just can't remember who...I wanna say it's Lizardgirl? I liked it because it smelled cleaner than the vinegar, and liked to use both just as added insurance. You can buy it online, like from Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Chlorhexidine-2-f ... B000HHNZVW With the amount that you dilute it, a jug like that would last AGES, if you use it only for your hedgehog. I had a small bottle I bought from Lily's breeder and I still have a third of the bottle left, 3.5 years later.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I love the idea of chlorhexidine, but shipping is so expensive! Do you know if any pet stores would carry it, or if I could buy it locally somewhere rather than having to ship it?


----------



## kara_816 (Jan 17, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> Yup, that's what most of us on here do. I actually had two spray bottles, one with 50/50 vinegar/water, and one with chlorhexidine. I know there's at least one other person on here who also uses chlorhexidine, I just can't remember who...I wanna say it's Lizardgirl? I liked it because it smelled cleaner than the vinegar, and liked to use both just as added insurance. You can buy it online, like from Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Chlorhexidine-2-f ... B000HHNZVW With the amount that you dilute it, a jug like that would last AGES, if you use it only for your hedgehog. I had a small bottle I bought from Lily's breeder and I still have a third of the bottle left, 3.5 years later.


Do you dilute the chlorhexidine in a 50/50 solution?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a 5 year old thread, so in the future, please check dates before you post - it can be confusing sometimes to have old threads come up (people can start answering the original question & miss a new one).

But to answer your question, no, you have to dilute it more than that. The directions for diluting are on the bottle.  I still use & prefer chlorhexidine to vinegar!


----------

